# Probleme beim installieren von Apache Server



## Mway-Tuning (3. Dezember 2004)

so ich hoffe hier kann mir jemand helfen 

ich wollte auf meinem Rechner PHP lernen und habe dazu den Apache Server auf meinem Rechner installiert und konfiguriert. Funktioniert auch alles Super. Danach habe ich einen TestPHP-Datei erstellt die die PHP -Informtionen über den Server anzeigen soll

Quelltext

<?php
phpinof();
?>

wenn ich nun eingebe

http://localhost/test.php (so heißt die Datei)

sehe ich nur den Quelltext als Textdatei aber er führt keine Funktion aus !
An was kann das liegen ?


----------



## Sicaine (3. Dezember 2004)

Du wirst es nicht glauben aber:
1. das gehört sicher nicht hier her und
2. PHP musste auch noch installieren  dazu gehste mal auf wamp.de


----------



## Mway-Tuning (3. Dezember 2004)

wo gehört es denn dann hin wenn nicht in den Thread PHP ?

Und PHP habe ich natürlich auch installiert ! hab es als Apache-Modul installiert !


----------



## Tualex (3. Dezember 2004)

ich empfehle nur xampp!
das installiert alles auf einmal mit mysql, php, apache...
es geht viel schneller da man sonst alles einzalnd installieren muss


----------



## Tualex (3. Dezember 2004)

und noch ein info
<?
    phpinfo();
?>
nicht
<?
    phpinof();
?>


----------



## Mway-Tuning (3. Dezember 2004)

Tualex hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und noch ein info
> <?
> phpinfo();
> ?>
> ...



da hast du recht, aber das war nur ein Tippfehler hier in der PHP datei hab ich das schon richtig gemacht !


----------



## Oliver Gringel (3. Dezember 2004)

Hast du den Apache auch richtig konfiguriert, sprich die httpd.conf angepasst?


----------



## Mway-Tuning (3. Dezember 2004)

ja auch das habe ich gemacht !

Bin gerade dran den Xamp runterzuladen vielleicht geht es ja dann !


----------



## Tualex (3. Dezember 2004)

ok mach das mal 
die PHP dateien dann in
C:\apachefriends\xampp\htdocs\
rein machen danach geht es bestimmt


----------

